# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Curretage

## agatha

ik heb vorige week woensdag een curretage onder algehele narcoso ondergaan, dit niet vanwege een zwangerschap maar omdat ik in menopauze een beetje vloeide
Op dit moment vloei ik nog steeds een beetje helder rood bloed, het is niet veel maar het neemt ook niet af.
Misschien is er iemand die dit leest die weet of dit normaal is.
In de bijsluiter van het ziekenhuis staat niets over de gemiddelde duur van het vloeien
alvast bedankt voor de reactie

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk dat je dit het beste bij het ziekenhuis of bij je huisarts na kan vragen!

----------


## agatha

bij de gynaecoloog nagevraagd, bij de een duurt het vloeien wat langer dan bij de ander en het vloeien is nu na 14 dagen sinds gisteren gestopt

----------

